# Change and hide your IP?



## jeffdrummer (Nov 12, 2005)

I have heard of something ( a program) that hides and changes your IP. First question: does it work? second: pretend I lived in a country where downloading and sharing was illegal, will this program help to keep my anonymous to the right people? (ie "netpolice")

Thanks

Jef


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

We don't allow illegal P2P discussion here. Sorry.


----------

